

Testing the Xiaomi RedMi 1S - urbannomad
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002731.html

======
andridk
It's debatable if your phone number is any of their business, but sending IMIE
and MSISDN numbers without using SSL is just stupid.

------
asdz
any idea what's the content of the gzip and how to extract it?

